# Wireless Internet



## Fighter (Jul 30, 2007)

I have thought of getting myself an wireless internet connection. Currently I have I have three options :

1) Reliance USB modem (NetConnect)
2) Tata Indicom USB modem (Plug 2 Surf)
3) Airtel USB modem

I just wanna know if any of the digit forum users has had the experience of using any. Please suggest me which one to go for considering the speed, reliability and connectivity.

Please let me know this details friends.....as I need to know these details urgently.


----------



## din (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry, never used any of those but

Using Reliance data card for the last 2 yrs, speed is ok kinda

Airtel - it is gprs based (works where theres EDGE), so it will be slow compared to others.

Also, check this

BSNL data card

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61043

Your requirement is for a lappy ? Has PCMCIA slot ?


----------



## Fighter (Jul 30, 2007)

no actually I have desktop but the place I live doesn't provide wiring capabilities for availing anything that requires wiring such as broadband as it requires a landline. So I have planned to go for the usb modem thing.

could any of you let me know the speed and reliability of Reliance and Tata Indicom connections fro wireless net access.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 30, 2007)

If the signals are good TATA usb modem should give average speed of 70kbps and maximum of 120 kbps. But they claim to give upto 153 kbps


----------



## Fighter (Jul 30, 2007)

and what about Reliance ? actually I am confused over these two service providers......


----------



## din (Aug 1, 2007)

Reliance, if coverage is good (like tower is there near your place), you will get 80 - 100 kbps.

Actually I am trying for an additional option, so I may also consider TATA (plug2surf wiz may be), but not sure about the speeds at present as I never used Tata before.

After searching a lot, I think basic thing is the distance from the tower, whether it is Reliance or TATA doesn't matter much.

If slow speed is ok for you, Airtel is a also a good option (GPRS), they had a plan in Kerala. Advance rental of 1500 for an year. That is Rs.125 per month for unlimited GPRS / EDGE. I am using that also at present. Getting 30 - 40 kbps max.

But if speed (comparatively) matters, then go for CDMA based ones.


----------



## 24online (Aug 1, 2007)

reliance speed is avg. 40-64 kbps....so u get download speed less than 8 KBps....i used it....also last week of gadget guru gave review abt usb modems... and they also told that reliance modem speed is very less abt 45 kbps...
before buy any usb modem, take demo from companies (day time)....
and decide acco... coverage/speed/customer care r very imp... so take advice from others also...


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 1, 2007)

* TATA * Stop reading this and go to the nearest Tata Dealer.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^  we have 3-4 connections in bangalore from tata. and 2 in nagpur ( you location is nagpur rite) . we have complaints from all the datacards from both the places. also there have been cases of TATA disconnecting the connection.. 

On the other hand 2 airtel cards that we use doesnt have any complaints at all !!


----------



## din (Aug 1, 2007)

But Airtel cards are on GPRS right ? So they will be slow compared to TATA / Reliance as they are CDMA isn't it ? Forgive me if I am wrong...


----------



## workplace (Aug 1, 2007)

hey any idea about which card would be best in mumbai? i have heard mixed revies about all the cards.


----------



## din (Aug 1, 2007)

As I mentioned, decide based on the distance from the tower.  

From search and reviews, thats the conclusion I reached at.


----------



## workplace (Aug 1, 2007)

that i got it..but generally speaking, which is goog in mumbai?people living in buliding gave conflicting views. some get decent speed while some are fed with it.also  i have windows vista, so any idea which cards work with it?


----------



## raj200 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi, I am from Patna, Here I had tried all the three. among them, Airtel is the best as compared to speed, cost and reliablity. here Airtel is giving Wirless Internet for just Rs. 250 Per month for unlimited Wireless Internet & Unlimited download . Others charge more & charge money also for the download. Speed of Airtel is also good as 460 Kbps. But Mobile for that should be also a factor as I am using Nokia 5700. When I tried Sony Ericson K310i the speed slash down to 115 Kbps in the same network and on same Computer.


----------



## din (Aug 1, 2007)

460 Kbps form Airtel ? ?? 

Which service it is ? Would you please give some details / links ?

The only link I could found is - *www.airtel.in/level2_t7.aspx?path=1/106 - that is GPRS / EDGE

Please enlighten us as 460 Kbps at Rs.250 sounds pretty cool.


----------

